# Requested a full refund for my new Cruze.



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Very nicely, really do not feel this cure for oil fires will prevent oil fires due to that poor location of the oil filter right next to the exhaust system. Already lost a sister-in-law that was burned alive with another GM fault years ago. And certainly do not want to risk that situation again. Especially with my wife and granddaughter.

In my contact with GM, no logical explanations were given. But an ultimatum was, either you get this recall done, or sign a waiver that would exempt GM from ANY engine fires, regardless of the cause.

I do not like doing business with a company like this. This wasn't even a compromise, but a threat. I don't like threats.


----------



## The Wolf Wagon (Mar 5, 2012)

How will you pursue this with GM?


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

NickD said:


> Very nicely, really do not feel this cure for oil fires will prevent oil fires due to that poor location of the oil filter right next to the exhaust system. Already lost a sister-in-law that was burned alive with another GM fault years ago. And certainly do not want to risk that situation again. Especially with my wife and granddaughter.
> 
> In my contact with GM, no logical explanations were given. But an ultimatum was, either you get this recall done, or sign a waiver that would exempt GM from ANY engine fires, regardless of the cause.
> 
> I do not like doing business with a company like this. This wasn't even a compromise, but a threat. I don't like threats.


im extremely sorry to hear about the past, however i dont foresee this going the way you want to. They have absolutely no need to give you a refund for your car, especially not a full refund. if you go to a burger joint and buy a burger eat some of it and say im worried this will give me cancer they will not give a refund. even if they give you something it wouldn't be full value. its used or half eaten in my analogy. Plus just like every other cruze owner on here im sure you are smart and either change your own oil or take it to a place you trust. The cruze (or cruzes im not sure the number but it was really small) that caught on fire are similar to the volt fire. it was not engulfed in flames in a matter of seconds. ( i know thats not comforting) but the truth of the matter is you would see smoke pull over and get out well before the engine bay was truly engulfed and even longer before the car would pose an explosion risk. im just giving you my opinion and i hope you find something that gives you the peace of mind you need.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

I am going to agree with KinMartin here, they aren't going to give you a refund because they have no reason to.

In my own personal opinion, these fire have nothing to do with the car itself. Yes, I will agree that the oil filter is in a stupid place, however RK Chevrolet here in Virginia Beach changed my oil and didn't spill a drop anywhere. If they did then they cleaned it thoroughly because when i heard about this recall the first thing I did was go out with a flashlight and a mirror and start looking for oil. This recall is really about lazy/incompetent technicians spilling a flammable substance in the engine bay and not having the brains to clean it up. I still have a few discounted oil changes left and I am going to continue to let the dealership do it until those run out, but you can bet that before i leave the lot i will be pupping my hood and making sure it is still as clean as when they took it from me.

That is simply my 2 cents. Take it or leave it and good luck with you endeavor.


----------



## wstadnick (Feb 9, 2012)

I just went to the dealer on Saturday and they didn't say anything about the recall to me, and just got the oil changed.

Talking to the dealership about a refunds gonna be like slamming ur head against a brick wall... recommend lots of alcohol before trying.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Why would you be entitled to a refund?

The location of the oil filter poses no threat to you or anyone else.


----------



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

We had a guy pull in one day with a Chev pickup that had a brakeline leak. 

He was in talking to me at the counter when I noticed smoke underneath his hood. We grabbed the extinguisher and ran out but the hood was too hot to open. I ran back in, grabbed keys to several cars parked around it and moved them. 

It had to take at least 7 minutes for anything to enter the cabin from the fire. 

It would be unfortunate to have a Cruze fire but there should be no reason not to escape unharmed. 

Truck Fire Biggs Drive Riverview - YouTube


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

This thread is a surprise, given who started it. And I also have no hope for you getting a full refund.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

NickD said:


> Very nicely, really do not feel this cure for oil fires will prevent oil fires due to that poor location of the oil filter right next to the exhaust system. Already lost a sister-in-law that was burned alive with another GM fault years ago. And certainly do not want to risk that situation again. Especially with my wife and granddaughter.
> 
> In my contact with GM, no logical explanations were given. But an ultimatum was, either you get this recall done, or sign a waiver that would exempt GM from ANY engine fires, regardless of the cause.
> 
> I do not like doing business with a company like this. This wasn't even a compromise, but a threat. I don't like threats.



Curious to see how this turns out for you...


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

AkotaHsky said:


> Curious to see how this turns out for you...


He's going to get laughed at and sent on his way. 

You can't get a refund because you don't like where your oil filter is.

This is just silly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)




----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Hoon said:


> Why would you be entitled to a refund?
> 
> The location of the oil filter poses no threat to you or anyone else.


Actually he does have a valid concern, if you don't stuff rags around the housing when changing the filter the 45degree angle of the housing pours oil directly toward the hot turbo/exhaust. If the seal is bad on the housing this could happen at any point while driving the car.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

700 plus posts, 7 plus months on this forum, and you want a refund now. That's like getting married and 6 months in you realize your wife has a wiener. You should have known better. Good luck though. I am dying to hear the outcome, although I already know the outcome.


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

I think you should just enjoy your new car while it lasts and when you get your first oil change just go with the flow.. if it bursts into flames then file your lawsuit after but don't start looking for trouble without just cause. Nobody knows for sure if this recall will fix the issue until there is another fire unfortunately. 

Every car has problems especialy new models. Only thing you can do is deal with it as they come. Sorry to hear about your loss though. I can understand your paranoia because I got into a car accident that totaled my car back while I was in college. I've been a nervouse driver since. But I dealt with that and moved on with my life.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

Maybe if he had bought it after Chevy started their "60-day Return Policy" he'd have a case. But it sounds like he's had it for 6 months or more anyway. No way in **** GMs gonna buy it back now. 

If he really wants to get rid of it he'll have to just trade it in and eat the possible loss.


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Actually he does have a valid concern, if you don't stuff rags around the housing when changing the filter the 45degree angle of the housing pours oil directly toward the hot turbo/exhaust. If the seal is bad on the housing this could happen at any point while driving the car.


The filter housing is at or below the turbo's height and about 8" to the right. 

It would be quite a feat to spill oil from the filter housing onto the turbo or DP.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

While I know you feel you have a valid concern, you have no legal means of pursuing a full refund on the car. The two most common means of getting ANY type of refund are state lemon laws and the federal Magnusson-Moss Warranty Act. Lemon laws take into account how many miles are on the car to determine the depreciation that is deducted from the amount you receive, plus there are many other stipulations to even qualify for lemon status. The M-M Act only awards a percentage of the value of the product involved and you have the burden of proof to show the product is in fact defective and that you deserve compensation. Both avenues typically require attorneys (unless you feel comfortable going up against GM's legal team yourself) and will be very expensive if you do not prevail. Full refunds just do not happen and there have been other vehicles with far, far more serious recalls. About the most you could expect is an offer of a discount on another vehicle.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> While I know you feel you have a valid concern, you have no legal means of pursuing a full refund on the car. The two most common means of getting ANY type of refund are state lemon laws and the federal Magnusson-Moss Warranty Act. Lemon laws take into account how many miles are on the car to determine the depreciation that is deducted from the amount you receive, plus there are many other stipulations to even qualify for lemon status. The M-M Act only awards a percentage of the value of the product involved and you have the burden of proof to show the product is in fact defective and that you deserve compensation. Both avenues typically require attorneys (unless you feel comfortable going up against GM's legal team yourself) and will be very expensive if you do not prevail. Full refunds just do not happen and there have been other vehicles with far, far more serious recalls. About the most you could expect is an offer of a discount on another vehicle.


anyone else hear the law and order "dun dun" after that? lol


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Yes, my request for a full refund was denied, if it was offered, would have fallen off my chair, never expected a refund.

But now I have full documentation that it was denied and the reasons why I requested this refund. That is in my file for future references. This what I wanted and what I received. Time will tell.

Regarding the recall:

Is it possible to change the filter and the oil in the Cruze without spilling one drop?

Yes, already have done that, remove the dipstick and oil filler cap first, Remove the 10 mm drain plug, and give it a minute to drain. Loosen the filter cap,can hear both air suction and the oil draining into the pan. But when pulling the filter due to its awkward location, better have a rag under it. But here we are talking about drops, on huge puddles on the splash shield.

I point this out, because this is the precise reason given for this recall, so why aren't they doing anything about that?

Is the location of the oil filter potentially hazardous to engine fires?

From experience yes, any O rings seal can give out at anytime, and that plastic filter cap will get brittle and crack spraying oil over that red hot exhaust system. Had this happen on several other GM vehicle, but fortunately the filter and oil circuitry was mounted low well away from the exhaust system. Major concern is burning out the engine when this happen. Typically out of warranty.

Was this issue addressed in the recall or even spilling oil on the exhaust system?

No.

If the vent hole on MT cars is a hazard, why didn't they put a drain on it?

Would other government agencies like the DOT or the EPA appreciate oil draining all over the roads?

Really doubt this.

Do I really care if they cut up my splash guard?

No, from others, a very poor design, for all I care, they can remove it and stick it someplace.

Was told to place my trust and faith in the GM engineers and NHSTA as they are very interested in my safety. I am of a different opinion.

Do I appreciate the help and comments made by other board members?

No comment.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

The cap will probably be replaceable; as in, you will be able to get it and replace it for a couple of bucks every few oil changes. The o-rings get replaced at every oil change. Not a big deal for me.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Kinmartin0789 said:


> anyone else hear the law and order "dun dun" after that? lol


Haha, I'm not an attorney or anything, in fact I work at a car dealership. My unfortunate knowledge comes from having to go down that path with GM over a 2004 Pontiac GTO. It was in the shop 47 days in 13 months.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

Would somebody please refresh my memory?

Of the, I believe, 30 Cruze fires acknowledged by GM and the NHTSA, how many of the affected vehicles have involved the 1.4 turbo-equipped car versus the 1.8 normally-aspirated car? Thanks in advance.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

DIY the oil change, inspect the cap, don't over-tighten it, change the O-ring on it every time, and drive. Plastic (well, nylon) has been a staple of modern engine building for decades. In something as innocuous as an oil filter cap, it's hardly worrisome. Now when it has EGR gases passing right next to a coolant channel (3800 Series II upper intake), I'll worry.


----------



## cawpin (Nov 18, 2011)

This is ridiculous. The recall for the fire "hazard" on the Cruzes was completely voluntary and was done on the off chance that somebody could be hurt. There is no flaw with the design of the car. All the fires that have happened were due to improper or careless maintenance, and this was fairly clear in all the articles I read about it.

I would also like to know what previous GM flaw supposedly caused your sister-in-law to be burned alive.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cawpin said:


> I would also like to know what previous GM flaw supposedly caused your sister-in-law to be burned alive.


There have been other more explosive recalls in the past. anyone remember the side saddle gas tanks on the 1973-1987 chevy trucks?


----------



## cawpin (Nov 18, 2011)

spacedout said:


> There have been other more explosive recalls in the past. anyone remember the side saddle gas tanks on the 1973-1987 chevy trucks?


Uh yeah, I had one. Again, there was basically no danger.

And, more importantly, how do you not know that was rigged? The show that made the "expose" actually put explosives in the tank to get it to blow up. They were successfully sued by GM for that.


----------



## SkullCruzeRS (Nov 3, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> The cap will probably be replaceable; as in, you will be able to get it and replace it for a couple of bucks every few oil changes. The o-rings get replaced at every oil change. Not a big deal for me.


Replacement Cap
GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts

Replacement Drain Plug
GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

cawpin said:


> Uh yeah, I had one. Again, there was basically no danger.
> 
> And, more importantly, how do you not know that was rigged? The show that made the "expose" actually put explosives in the tank to get it to blow up. They were successfully sued by GM for that.


I don't know about any show that rigged anything to expose the flaw that killed at least 400 people(from what I have read). I was in an accident in a 1978 chevy truck where we were hit directly in the gas tank, only thing that happened was a big dent in the cab corner & part of the box. Tank only had minor damage & did not leak. we were hit at 25-35mph & from what I saw damage wise I would not doubt a fireball at a higher speed impact. 

I only posted that to point out Chevy like other manufactures has had some more deadly recalls in the past, This cruze one though not being one of them.


----------



## bci26401 (Jun 25, 2012)

GM is now giving customers a 60 money back guarantee (FOR THE REST OF THE SUMMER) if they dont like their new car. So if u recently purchased your car u can get a full refund. I just bought a 2012 LTZ RS and I'm loving it. Everyone seems to forget that it comes with a warranty so if something goes wrong go get it fixed and it want cost u a dime. Recalls are free go get it fixed.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

bci26401 said:


> GM is now giving customers a 60 money back guarantee (FOR THE REST OF THE SUMMER) if they dont like their new car. So if u recently purchased your car u can get a full refund. I just bought a 2012 LTZ RS and I'm loving it. Everyone seems to forget that it comes with a warranty so if something goes wrong go get it fixed and it want cost u a dime. Recalls are free go get it fixed.


The warranty is only as good as the individual dealer, and dealers are all over the map on warranty work. Some don't hesitate for warranty work, others don't do warranty-related work unless the car's puking fluid over their lot.


----------



## Billy Baldone (Jul 2, 2012)

Hee Hee Hee, My dealer is very cool about everything we bring them.They know I am a Trifecta tuner and think it's awesome. Even told the new owner of my dad's Cobalt SS how to sctivate the tune when he bought it.Oh and in case the GM PO PO are reading,I live in Mexico right next to my dealer.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

I've stated in other threads and I'll say it here again..

When you go to do your oil change, loosen not only the oil fillcap but the FILTER CAP as well.. it releases the minor vacuum that is in the oil filter housing and allows the oil to drain from the filter while you are underneath draining the crankcase.

When you are done draining from the pan, seal it up, go to the filter, and I guarentee you will see that you will take the filter out without dropping a spec of oil on the engine, transmission, or the shield. Works every time. Try it out.

Loosening the dipstick is not necessary.. removing the fill cap is more than enough air for the engine to drain. :huh:


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

NickD said:


> Yes, my request for a full refund was denied, if it was offered, would have fallen off my chair, never expected a refund.
> 
> But now I have full documentation that it was denied and the reasons why I requested this refund. That is in my file for future references. This what I wanted and what I received. Time will tell.



Just saying, but time will probably tell that:

1. Your Cruze will continue to run fine and fire-free for the remainder of its useful life, whether you're behind the wheel or not, and

2. That "documentation" you have will probably prove about as useful to you as if you had them sign your grocery list instead, particularly if you refuse to do the recall. The word is already out there as to what GM thinks is causing the fires that are happening, and what they're doing to fix it. Unless and until evidence shows up that the splash guard modification does nothing to even reduce the problem, refusing it means GM can pretty much wash their hands of you if your Cruze does go up in smoke.

On the other hand, if you do go through with it and play their game, and the car goes up in smoke, then that maintenance record showing the recall was done will be the most powerful documentation you can have.




> Was told to place my trust and faith in the GM engineers and NHSTA as they are very interested in my safety. I am of a different opinion.


And you're welcome to that opinion, but be that as it may, and regardless of what your past experiences were, they are still the ones in a position to effect a fix, unless you'd like to go in and modify the engine to your personal liking. If you do that though, and your car blows up, it's on you and not them.



> Do I appreciate the help and comments made by other board members?
> 
> No comment.


Okay. So, if you've already formed your opinion that you're right and everyone else is wrong, why even have a discussion? keep your splash shield on, continue to demand unrealistic outcomes from GM, and good luck with all of that.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Billy Baldone said:


> Hee Hee Hee, My dealer is very cool about everything we bring them.They know I am a Trifecta tuner and think it's awesome. Even told the new owner of my dad's Cobalt SS how to sctivate the tune when he bought it.Oh and in case the GM PO PO are reading,I live in Mexico right next to my dealer.


That's cool and all, really, but regardless, I don't know if I'd be broadcasting that kind of information. They WILL track you down if they really wanted to, lol. GM is global, it doesn't matter what country your in. Just because CruzeTalk may be started here in America doesn't mean jack sh*t.. lol.

Just saying..


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Was a time in the USA, didn't have an NHTSA, EPA, DOT plus some odd 1,500 new government agencies dictating our lives. Sister-in-law was killed in a GM pickup, can't recall the year, make, or model, blanked that out of my mind with the fuel tank mounted under the front seat. Then, it was considered An Act of God, GM wasn't even mentioned in the court room.

Those fuel tanks could have a hole punched in them with a dull screwdriver, just a light dusting of galvanize, and would turn to rust.

Realize I became a bit emotional on this subject, but what ticked me off, I considered this recall to be completely worthless. But was told if I didn't get it done, would have to sign a paper exempting GM from any kind of engine fire, regardless of the cause.

That I was not expecting to hear. Was anyone else on this board told this? Recall also stated this recall only applies to 2012 models, isn't that splash guard the same on the 2011 models?

It's just that in every aspect of our lives, have one government agency or another dictating every single aspect of it, whether it makes any sense or not. This use to be a free country.


----------



## 98sonoma (Nov 30, 2010)

NickD said:


> That I was not expecting to hear. Was anyone else on this board told this? Recall also stated this recall only applies to 2012 models, isn't that splash guard the same on the 2011 models?



Mine is a 2011, and I have the Vehicle Summary from my dealer stating the recall for the splash shield was OPEN when they printed it. It has since been modified and the "Field Action" for OIL SPILLS OR LEAKS ONTO HOT SURFACES is now closed. Field Action Number 12081, release date 2012-06-21.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Was a time in the USA, didn't have an NHTSA, EPA, DOT plus some odd 1,500 new government agencies dictating our lives. Sister-in-law was killed in a GM pickup, can't recall the year, make, or model, blanked that out of my mind with the fuel tank mounted under the front seat. Then, it was considered An Act of God, GM wasn't even mentioned in the court room.
> 
> Those fuel tanks could have a hole punched in them with a dull screwdriver, just a light dusting of galvanize, and would turn to rust.
> 
> ...


The recall is for ALL North American Cruzen built prior to June 2012.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

rbtec said:


> The recall is for ALL North American Cruzen built prior to June 2012.


Does anyone have any idea of what they are doing after June 2012? Using a new shield? No shield? Cutting up the old ones?


----------



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

NickD said:


> Is the location of the oil filter potentially hazardous to engine fires?
> 
> From experience yes, any O rings seal can give out at anytime, and that plastic filter cap will get brittle and crack spraying oil over that red hot exhaust system. Had this happen on several other GM vehicle, but fortunately the filter and oil circuitry was mounted low well away from the exhaust system. Major concern is burning out the engine when this happen. Typically out of warranty.


This is seriously comical logic. 

By this logic any seal on any type of oil filter is subject to rupturing and spraying pressurized oil all over the exhaust system. 

Done an oil change on any horizontal V6s lately?? The oil filters are commonly surrounded by the header/manifold, MUCH closer than the cruze's DP/turbo is to the oil filter. On some cars it's a challenge to get the filter out because of all the exhaust tubing in the way. 

So according to you, MILLIONS of people who own dozens of makes and models should be walking into their dealers and asking for refunds. 

LOL


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I want a refund on my lawnmower. The gas tank is too close to the engine and it _*may*_ catch on fire. :th_coolio:


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

I want a refund on my stove. There is open flames on the top.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

I think I'll keep my Cruze till it catches on fire, then get a new car. Rofl.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

AkotaHsky said:


> I think I'll keep my Cruze till it *catches on fire*, then get a new car. Rofl.


...lends new meaning to the phrase _"...*fire* sale..."_


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

sciphi said:


> DIY the oil change, inspect the cap, don't over-tighten it, change the O-ring on it every time, and drive. Plastic (well, nylon) has been a staple of modern engine building for decades. In something as innocuous as an oil filter cap, it's hardly worrisome. Now when it has EGR gases passing right next to a coolant channel (3800 Series II upper intake), I'll worry.


Yeah, but even that upper intake plenum issue at worst caused the engine to hydro-lock (after blowing white smoke out of your exhaust for miles), not set your engine on fire. That was the responsibility of the fuel injector o-rings and valve cover gaskets, the latter of which would drip oil onto the exhaust manifolds. Even then, you could smell the oil burning for months before the leak got bad enough to start a fire. I just replaced all of these items on every 3800 I've worked on simply as preventative maintenance. 



SkullCruzeRS said:


> Replacement Cap
> GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts
> 
> Replacement Drain Plug
> GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts


Links to GMPartsDirect.com don't work well. What were those part numbers? Thanks for looking it up btw.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Both our Toyota and Volvo leaked oil directly onto the turbo/exhaust manifold - the hottest parts of the exhaust on both of them - from valve cover gaskets for months before I got around to fixing them. Neither ever got hot enough to do anything other than smell really, really bad when stopped.

Usually it's oil VAPORS that can ignite, as motor oil itself has a very high flash point. Same with fuel (and why they ask you not to smoke or leave engine running around gas pumps). A fuel line spraying directly on the engine though...that will yield you different results, as it's much more combustible.

I declined the recall because I think it's stupid. If my Cruze catches on fire, it's probably not from oil.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

GM recalled the 3800 Series II engines in the W-bodies since the valve cover gaskets could degrade and leak oil onto the rear exhaust manifold. Trust me, those gaskets really were positioned directly over both front and rear exhaust manifolds, and could be a major problem if they leaked, which they were known to do quite often. The solution was to install a drip rail to move the leaking oil off to the side, away from the exhaust manifold. :idiot:

Every car has the potential to become a fireball, and make the occupants into barbeque. I don't see miles-long lines of cars waiting to be turned in because of this potential hazard. :storm:


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

I think it would be hard to get an engine fire even if you POURED oil onto that bottom pan if you have an LS like I do. Now the turbo may be a different animal--I'm not familiar with the engine layout, but those things get HOT.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

sciphi said:


> :storm:


...that's what happens when you're down-stream from an *outhouse*!


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

NickD said:


> I considered this recall to be completely worthless. But was told if I didn't get it done, would have to sign a paper exempting GM from any kind of engine fire, regardless of the cause.
> 
> That I was not expecting to hear. Was anyone else on this board told this? .


Yes I was and it is completely common sense. let's say someone doesn't get the recall done and their next oil change goes bad and their car catches on fire. Without documentation stating that they were advised that there was a recall, and they refused it that person could easily Sue GM saying they had no idea there was a recall and everything else. In today's world, they would win. GM is covering their own arse by making people acknowledge that they know there is a recall in effect and are refusing to have it done for whatever reason. 

This is not an intimidation deal. It is simply Gm's way of showing proof that you were advised of and refused a safety recall, just incase you car catches fire and you decide to sue GM.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gritts said:


> I think it would be hard to get an engine fire even if you POURED oil onto that bottom pan if you have an LS like I do. Now the turbo may be a different animal--I'm not familiar with the engine layout, but those things get HOT.


That was my suspicion as well, and why I suspected that there is a different issue here than the under-body shield. I am still undecided if I want the dealer to perform this modification or not. On one hand, I maintain the shield that my car came with and was designed with, allowing me better engine bay protection and theoretically better fuel economy, but on the other hand, should my engine bay erupt in flames due to an entirely unrelated issue, GM could void my warranty since I didn't have this modification done. For liability reasons alone, I may just have to let my dealer cut up that under-body tray.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...wonder what the GM response would be if someone demanded that they only "cut" the _existing_ shield to _"...exactly the same shape & dimensions..."_ as the new-for-2013 (post May 2012) shield?


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...wonder what the GM response would be if someone demanded that they only "cut" the _existing_ shield to _"...exactly the same shape & dimensions..."_ as the new-for-2013 (post May 2012) shield?


We need confirmation on what exactly is being put onto the 2013s.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Nick: I was down this road some time age. 51 repairs in the first 15 months of ownership and no Lemon Law coverage. My wife refused to drive the thing anymore and demanded her Civic back. I asked the General Manager of the dealership to take the car back. He literally laughed at me and said he'd do it when the courts ordered him to. The manufacturer was of less help. My attorney said I had a case based on my documentation (14 typewritten pages), but it would take several thousand dollars and close to three years to get them to court. In the end, I decided it was easier to just trade the thing in on a new car despite being upside down on the five year loan. It did cost me some money to do that, but the peace of mind was worth it.


----------



## Cruze4779 (Sep 5, 2011)

spacedout said:


> Actually he does have a valid concern, if you don't stuff rags around the housing when changing the filter the 45degree angle of the housing pours oil directly toward the hot turbo/exhaust. If the seal is bad on the housing this could happen at any point while driving the car.


I have never had it pour oil out of the filter housing I lift the car drain the oil then lower the car and pull the filter and the most oil i've ever had come out is just some drips off the filter nothing else.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

The new Cruzes that have come into the dealership with the shields 'pre-cut'.. I would imagine they're doing this until they create a template of the 'after-cut' shield, and just use that from here on out..


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Appears I started much ado about nothing. Just received an email from GM that this under engine shield recall is strictly voluntary. But don't take my word for it, check for yourself if you don't want it.

My intentions are to keep my shield, but am paranoid about not having anything done and being held liable for it, so wanted to get this in writing.

Still unclear as to why these two cars caught on fire. Another poster stated leaky valve covers that has been a GM problem ever since they came out with an over head valve engine that dates back to 1906. Cheap tin, my 454 CID had that problem with lots of burnt oil smoke, and pulling a motorhome, those exhaust manifolds really got red hot, some even melted. But never a fire and never a recall.

FEL-PRO rubber gaskets along with about ten gallon of RTV took care of that problem, well maybe not quite ten.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NickD said:


> Appears I started much ado about nothing. Just received an email from GM that this under engine shield recall is strictly voluntary. But don't take my word for it, check for yourself if you don't want it.


Would you mind copying that email into this forum?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Would you mind copying that email into this forum?


"The recall it is a voluntary recall by General Motors. The reason for the recall as you know is to
prevent a possible under hood fire. GM and there dealers are to complete the
recall for the owners of these vehicles. The shield modification turns out
very nicely and Im quit sure you will be pleased with the outcome. If for
some reason after the recall is completed and it is unacceptable to you we
can contact GM and explain the problem and see what they would be willing to
to to make it better? Please let me know if you have further questions or if
you would like to set up an appointment."


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NickD said:


> "The recall it is a voluntary recall by General Motors. The reason for the recall as you know is to
> prevent a possible under hood fire. GM and there dealers are to complete the
> recall for the owners of these vehicles. The shield modification turns out
> very nicely and Im quit sure you will be pleased with the outcome. If for
> ...


Who at GM sent you that email?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Service manager gave me this number to call, Customer Assistance for any reason there phone number is 1-800-222-1020, but I told him to call it, he signed the email. Good enough for me.

Repeat, poured water on my shield, angled down, no puddles were formed, the whole basis of this ridiculous recall.

Do have a manual transmission, has nothing to do with the shield, no shield under that weep hole that is at the rear of the transmission. State if the clutch slips due to wear, MAY catch the hydraulic fluid on fire, the cure is to add a shield to the power steering electrical cable. I will let them do that although this is equally ridiculous. Not that dumb yet to drive a car with a slipping clutch, first sign is loss of freeplay when that happens. But driven Honda's over 200K without wearing out the clutch, and the clutch on our 04 Cavalier with over a 100K on it is still in good shape.

Would be nice since this recall affects 480,000 Cruze owners, if they would all question it.


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

cawpin said:


> This is ridiculous. The recall for the fire "hazard" on the Cruzes was completely voluntary and was done on the off chance that somebody could be hurt. There is no flaw with the design of the car. All the fires that have happened were due to improper or careless maintenance, and this was fairly clear in all the articles I read about it.
> 
> I would also like to know what previous GM flaw supposedly caused your sister-in-law to be burned alive.


Bingo!


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

NickD said:


> Service manager gave me this number to call, Customer Assistance for any reason there phone number is 1-800-222-1020, but I told him to call it, he signed the email. Good enough for me.
> 
> Repeat, poured water on my shield, angled down, no puddles were formed, the whole basis of this ridiculous recall.
> 
> ...


It's odd, my 99 Vette stock clutch was a bit worthless. Upgraded the slave cy and it worked like a champ.


----------



## Hatje (Jun 23, 2011)

Why would you come on here saying that your sister-in_law was burned alive in a gm vehicle, then go out out buy Another gm vehicle. After that you try to demand your money back, they laugh at you. Now that you lost that battle you REFUSE to get a recall done to help prevent what happend to your sister-in-law in the first place?

You need help


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

joe0121 said:


> It's odd, my 99 Vette stock clutch was a bit worthless. Upgraded the slave cy and it worked like a champ.


Getting a bit off topic, but really loved my Honda's with a cable clutch. Had a knurled knob on it for adjustment. That way I knew exactly how much wear that clutch had, and since my kids were driving it, knew exactly when to kick their butts. Never liked the hydraulic clutch in the Cavalier or the Cruze, don't know how the clutch is wearing, and the pedal pressure is about the same, effortless on either.

And of course, with no hydraulic fluid in the Honda, no concern about fires.


----------



## joe0121 (Jul 17, 2012)

NickD said:


> Getting a bit off topic, but really loved my Honda's with a cable clutch. Had a knurled knob on it for adjustment. That way I knew exactly how much wear that clutch had, and since my kids were driving it, knew exactly when to kick their butts. Never liked the hydraulic clutch in the Cavalier or the Cruze, don't know how the clutch is wearing, and the pedal pressure is about the same, effortless on either.
> 
> And of course, with no hydraulic fluid in the Honda, no concern about fires.


The hydrolic fluid is simply brake fluid (I think you know that but the next statement would sound odd if you didn't)
The Clutchs for the C5 coupes/convertibles would have an issue with the clutch sticking after high RPM shifts. Usually flushing the brake fluid would help.
After about two passes at the drag strip the fluid would turn dark black and be burnt. To flush you would suck the reservoir dry refill and pump the peddle several times. Repeat this till you got a good clutch peddle again. On the LS6 powered car (Z06 corvettes) They had different hydraulics. and did not have this issue. Some people had limited sucess with trying high end racing brake fluid but changing to the ls6 clutch hydraulics always solved this issue. Same sort of issue crept up in early C6 Corvette Z06's but seems to have been fixed. 

So maybe the issue with the cruse isn't wear so much as the fluid getting hot and baking.

Sorry for the long post I do like my Corvettes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

LOL, a Corvette does has a certain reputation to getting that girl of your dreams. In my younger days, used my airplane for a girl I thought was of my dreams, that didn't work out very well. Never tried a Corvette for that.

Did get that girl of my most wildest dreams with a Honda Civic, she's a keeper, and even very happy with a Cruze. Took her out to it the other morning to explain what this recall was all about, really not mechanically incline, but she thought this recall was stupid. She doesn't want a big hole cut in her Cruze.


----------



## yourdoinitwrong (Aug 7, 2011)

Hatje said:


> Why would you come on here saying that your sister-in_law was burned alive in a gm vehicle, then go out out buy Another gm vehicle. After that you try to demand your money back, they laugh at you. Now that you lost that battle *you REFUSE to get a recall done* to help prevent what happend to your sister-in-law in the first place?


I was wondering the same thing. Why would you go through all this only to not have a simple fix done?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

yourdoinitwrong said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Why would you go through all this only to not have a simple fix done?


If I have to justify my statements, again, requesting a full refund is a means to get attention, and that works.

Statistics show that in the USA, 40,000 thousand people are getting killed each year in auto accidents, with over a million injured, most, very serious injuries. Odds are one in three hundred and fifty, you will be one of these.

In regards to "simple fix", can go along with "simple", but certainly not a "fix".

In regards to trouble, what trouble, spend more time on this board explaining it than going through the actions.

About a half a million Cruze's are supposed to have their engine shields butchered, for what? Won't even give a reasonable reason for this. And why isn't the EPA and DOT involved, spilling hazardous oil all over the roads? This isn't a fix.

But with freedom of speech, what's left of it, you are free to give your reasons why you think it is a fix. Haven't read one logical reason yet.


----------



## jfischer (Sep 17, 2011)

NickD said:


> About a half a million Cruze's are supposed to have their engine shields butchered, for what? Won't even give a reasonable reason for this. And why isn't the EPA and DOT involved, spilling hazardous oil all over the roads? This isn't a fix.


I thought it was abundantly clear from the recall notice that the shield is being cut back to prevent oil from pooling on it, which could conceivably lead to a fire. There won't be oil spilling all over the roads, just when someone does a sloppy oil change it'll run down on the ground at that time, same as with any other car and a sloppy oil change.

There's no grand conspiracy here.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

jfischer said:


> I thought it was abundantly clear from the recall notice that the shield is being cut back to prevent oil from pooling on it, which could conceivably lead to a fire. There won't be oil spilling all over the roads, just when someone does a sloppy oil change it'll run down on the ground at that time, same as with any other car and a sloppy oil change.
> 
> There's no grand conspiracy here.


yes sir, thats it in a nutshell.


----------



## SiK GambleR (Jan 24, 2012)

I was talking to somebody at my dealer. He said it isn't so much pooling as it is the residue left behind on the shield. Over time this builds up and can ignite. Pooling is a way for the masses to understand it (My believes) and in the end he said there probably wouldn't be a problem for 9.9999/10 people.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

SiK GambleR said:


> I was talking to somebody at my dealer. He said it isn't so much pooling as it is the residue left behind on the shield. Over time this builds up and can ignite. Pooling is a way for the masses to understand it (My believes) and in the end he said there probably wouldn't be a problem for 9.9999/10 people.


I'd like to know how ambient heat from the exhaust manifold can ignite oil residue. I think the guy you talked to was making it up. It takes a while to build up enough residue that can ignite on a shield. These cars are at most 3 years old now.


----------



## Gritts (Jan 23, 2011)

SiK GambleR said:


> I was talking to somebody at my dealer. He said it isn't so much pooling as it is the residue left behind on the shield. Over time this builds up and can ignite. Pooling is a way for the masses to understand it (My believes) and in the end he said there probably wouldn't be a problem for 9.9999/10 people.


All in all I think this recall waste of time and money. I know I'm not spending my free time at a dealership so the dumbest schmuck on the place can take a pair of snips to my car! 

If you're overly concerned, whenever you wash the car, pop the hood and spray some cleaner on that flimsy pan, let it sit a minute or so then hose it off. Oh, and please have the sense not to get the cleaner on your paint....


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Gritts said:


> All in all I think this recall waste of time and money. I know I'm not spending my free time at a dealership so the dumbest schmuck on the place can take a pair of snips to my car!
> 
> If you're overly concerned, whenever you wash the car, pop the hood and spray some cleaner on that flimsy pan, let it sit a minute or so then hose it off. Oh, and please have the sense not to get the cleaner on your paint....


This is the best practical advice I've seen in preventing any buildup of contaminants on that cover. That is, of course, assuming it is the sloppy oil changes that are causing the small handfull of engine fires.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------

